

“Hello, Computer” – Intel’s New Mobile Chips Are Always Listening - cgtyoder
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/530491/hello-computer-intels-new-mobile-chips-are-always-listening/

======
JoeAltmaier
So not only are my location, email and browsing history available for spying,
but next I'll be carrying around an always-on listening device?

